# Hey guys! What do you think!



## j.wojtography (Apr 29, 2014)

Let me know what you guys think of my shots!
Just got back in to photography, any input would be great!


https://www.flickr.com/photos/124002119@N03/


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2014)

you'd probably get a response if you posted 3 of your favorites here. Many don't/won't look at a page off site.


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2014)

Maybe this ^^^^ is right.
Welcome to the site.
One can say "good beginnings" regarding this few pics on your Flickr. One thing which is visible right a way you gonna have to work on your focusing skills. Cameras with AF if left alone can "cheat". Picture of a swan is soft (swan itself), picture of that bird of pray has only foreground sharp, hedges in the High Park have front out of DoF which usually is not so pleasing, in picture of  the stairs in the park focus ran away altogether ant this picture has the most interesting compo.
What camera do you have ?


----------



## j.wojtography (Apr 30, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe this ^^^^ is right.
> Welcome to the site.
> One can say "good beginnings" regarding this few pics on your Flickr. One thing which is visible right a way you gonna have to work on your focusing skills. Cameras with AF if left alone can "cheat". Picture of a swan is soft (swan itself), picture of that bird of pray has only foreground sharp, hedges in the High Park have front out of DoF which usually is not so pleasing, in picture of the stairs in the park focus ran away altogether ant this picture has the most interesting compo.
> What camera do you have ?



Hey! Thanks a lot! I use a sony a200, and now that you mention you are absolutely right! I have another picture of the stairs in the park, which is in focus, i just chose that one because i dont know it just felt better. But i deffinately need to work on my focusing.


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup... A200 maybe entry level but still it is a sophisticated camera. It should be no problem to get things tack sharp if you want. Maybe you should check settings of the focusing points and in specific conditions use just manual focusing (when you need to set lens to hyperfocal distance for example.)


----------

